# Jesus In The Jungle?



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*It's a Jungle Out There
by Max Lucado

The story is told of a man on an African safari deep in the jungle. The guide before him had a machete and was whacking away the tall weeds and thick underbrush. The traveler, wearied and hot, asked in frustration, "Where are we? Do you know where you are taking me? Where is the path?!" The seasoned guide stopped and looked back at the man and replied, "I am the path."*

*We ask the same questions, don't we? We ask God, "Where are you taking me? Where is the path?" And he, like the guide, doesn't tell us. Oh, he may give us a hint or two, but that's all. If he did, would we understand? Would we comprehend our location? No, like the traveler, we are unacquainted with this jungle. So rather than give us an answer, Jesus gives us a far greater gift. He gives us himself.*

*Does he remove the jungle? No, the vegetation is still thick.*
*Does he purge the predators? No, danger still lurks.*

*Jesus doesn't give hope by changing the jungle; he restores our hope by giving us himself. And he has promised to stay until the very end. "I am with you always, to the very end of the age" (Matt 28:20 NIV).*
*We need that reminder. We all need that reminder. For all of us need hope.*

*Some of you don't need it right now. Your jungle has become a meadow and your journey a delight. If such is the case, congratulations. But remember-we do not know what tomorrow holds. We do not know where this road will lead. You may be one turn from a cemetery, from a hospital bed, from an empty house. You may be a bend in the road from a jungle.*

*And though you don't need your hope restored today, you may tomorrow. And you need to know to whom to turn.*

*Or perhaps you do need hope today. You know you were not made for this place. You know you are not equipped. You want someone to lead you out.*

*If so, call out for your Shepherd. He knows your voice. And he's just waiting for your request.

*​


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh how true it is. That is precisely why He only gave the Isrealites manna for one day. He wants us to daily seek Him for our daily bread. His word also says that it ( the word ) is a lamp unto our feet. That means He only iluminates one step at a time, we have to trust Him for the rest. Man plans his ways but his steps are ordered of the Lord.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Amen!!


----------



## Hurricane77551 (Jan 3, 2007)

Reminds me of a recent excursion in "The Jungle" right here.
Amen!! put your faith in Jesus Christ and let Him be your "Guide".


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Great post and reminder Fish&Chips. In my weakness, I find His strength!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## Hurricane77551 (Jan 3, 2007)

Max Lucado is one of my favorites. He always seems to be able to put things into the right perspective in explaining the Bible.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Great article


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

great word


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

Praise the Lord! He is the path.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Your message is mostly right on. Unfortunately a lot of times those that are in that "meadow" that was spoken of seem to forget God. They can get complacent and satisfied with what they have. A lot of time it is not until times get difficult (in the jungle) that they turn to God. We need to never forget that we owe all things to Him.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Amen shaggydog it is all for Jesus!


----------

